# Solved: No access to bios or boot menu



## mconnelly (Dec 24, 2011)

I suddenly have no access to my bios or my boot menu. Any suggestions?


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows Technical Preview, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B960 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3909 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1826 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 250621 MB, Free - 120513 MB; E: Total - 208998 MB, Free - 178382 MB;
Motherboard: Gateway, EG50_HC_HR
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


Laptop model NE56r41u


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Take it that you already tried Esc, F2, F10, F12, Del, Ins, etc... repeatedly during boot up/splash screen.
If so, next I would shutdown the machine and hold down several keys at once and boot up. 
The intent is to cause a keyboard error to force access to the BIOS. It may work.


----------



## bozebo (Dec 24, 2014)

In the same vein as CoolBurn, if that doesn't work, try also booting without a keyboard plugged in - this will cause it to throw up an error if it is configured to do so. Another technique is to unplug your hard drive, then it can't boot at all and should request that you insert a boot media or enter the BIOS menu.


----------



## jaredhk (Jan 3, 2015)

I assume you have tried Esc and F2... If not press and hold your power button and escape and/or F2.

There are a lot of specs listed about your computer but no manufacturer listed. What is it?


----------

